# I have BS Electrical Engineering Degree, want to join union.



## Ali100 (Mar 4, 2020)

Dear All,
I have BS Electrical Engineering Degree from From Foreign Country & I am living in California. I have seven years of experience in Designing, Installation, Testing & Commissioning of Sub Stations & High Voltage Transmission Lines. I want to join Apprenticeship Program for Inside Wireman of IBEW. If I apply for this program in my local union will the accept me, as I have foreign BS Electrical Engineering Degree?
Regards
Ali


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Which half of Cali., the upper or lower? Depending on the local and workload, you may stand a chance, but work is spotty at best right now.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ali100 said:


> Dear All,
> I have BS Electrical Engineering Degree from From Foreign Country & I am living in California. I have seven years of experience in Designing, Installation, Testing & Commissioning of Sub Stations & High Voltage Transmission Lines. I want to join Apprenticeship Program for Inside Wireman of IBEW. If I apply for this program in my local union will the accept me, as I have foreign BS Electrical Engineering Degree?
> Regards
> Ali


 No degree is required to join the IBEW as an apprentice. 

Your degree won't hurt your chances of being accepted, but it probably won't help either.


----------



## em158 (Jul 7, 2016)

If you really are experienced in MV/HV testing, and have a legit EE degree you will be hindering your career greatly by entering the apprenticeship. Send your resume to every manufacturer, (Siemens, ABB, Schweitzer, etc.) every NETA test company, and utility. In California PGE is looking for anybody that can spell "RELAY" right now.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Ali100 said:


> Dear All,
> I have BS Electrical Engineering Degree from From Foreign Country & I am living in California. I have seven years of experience in Designing, Installation, Testing & Commissioning of Sub Stations & High Voltage Transmission Lines. I want to join Apprenticeship Program for Inside Wireman of IBEW. If I apply for this program in my local union will the accept me, as I have foreign BS Electrical Engineering Degree?
> Regards
> Ali


At least you agree that an electrical engineering degree is BS.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

CoolWill said:


> At least you agree that an electrical engineering degree is BS.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

The show Homeland comes to mind.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

CoolWill said:


> At least you agree that an electrical engineering degree is BS.


I came here to say that I have a BS degree in many areas ...

Some would say I'm a Master of BS :biggrin:


----------



## Ali100 (Mar 4, 2020)

I am Currently living in San Bernardino County in California.


----------



## Ali100 (Mar 4, 2020)

em158 said:


> If you really are experienced in MV/HV testing, and have a legit EE degree you will be hindering your career greatly by entering the apprenticeship. Send your resume to every manufacturer, (Siemens, ABB, Schweitzer, etc.) every NETA test company, and utility. In California PGE is looking for anybody that can spell "RELAY" right now.


But these companies prefer those candidates that have US Degrees and also require Certifications that's why I am looking for apprenticeship.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Ali100 said:


> But these companies prefer those candidates that have US Degrees and also require Certifications that's why I am looking for apprenticeship.


You are way over qualified to be an apprentice Electrician. That would be a waste of your education. What country are you from ? Are you on a H1-B visa? You would have to get a company to sponser you. Hit up the utility companies


----------



## Ali100 (Mar 4, 2020)

dronai said:


> You are way over qualified to be an apprentice Electrician. That would be a waste of your education. What country are you from ? Are you on a H1-B visa? You would have to get a company to sponser you. Hit up the utility companies


Ok, agree with you I'll send my resume to every manufacturer. I am from Pakistan. I am Permanent Resident of US and can work any company without sponsorship.
Thanks for guidance.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

To the OP: you're way off base.

You want to become a rep for a major NEMA player. 

ALL of them sell overseas and need guys that speak the lingo like a native.

That's you.

Being a rep -- technical rep or sales rep or both -- is a WELL PAYING job.

You'll have virtually no-one competing with you -- and it would be common for a slot to be created out of thin air just for you.

Don't look to fill a job that's advertized. Make your own job position... Pakistan// India// Bangladesh -- all could be nations that our industry would like to sell into.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Most companies are looking for someone with a degree so you have lots of options. If you were to come in as an apprentice you would just be doing manual labor that the Journeymen don't want to deal with. I'm not saying that you would not learn much but you would be doing all kinds of repetitive work and it would still be a long climb to the top. It kind of depends on what you like doing. If you enjoy working with your hands and building stuff maybe you would enjoy the electrical trade. Some people don't like sitting at a desk all day so it's really a personal choice.


----------

